# Anybody able to find job in Canada from India



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi All

While this may sound impossible, could somebody advice that anybody got suceess in finding job from India ? Suppose you got PR and then mention canada mobile number (Skype one) and a Canadian address. While recruiters call u, can u tell them to take initial telephonic and Skype interview [since you are in India] and after that once u land in Canada, give final interview

Any experiences or advise are most welcome 

Regards
Sumit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It soundshighly implausible,


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just go to Canada with couple of months of savings. Apply for jobs once you go there, meanwhile do some part time or casual jobs to earn money till you get the job you are looking for.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi All
> 
> While this may sound impossible, could somebody advice that anybody got suceess in finding job from India ? Suppose you got PR and then mention canada mobile number (Skype one) and a Canadian address.



So you are proposing that one should lie to a potential employer?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

not lying but type of workaround how to find a job while in India ? I am just asking if anybody has tried this ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Most Canadian employers would prefer to have a face to face interview as opposed to Skype. 

If you don't disclose that you are outside of Canada, they're going to know that something is up when your availability to interview isn't during Canadian business hours (Delhi is 9.5 hours ahead of Toronto/12.5 hours ahead of Vancouver). 

Also, potential employers are going to need to know that you have a work permit/permission to live and work in Canada (sponsoring a foreign worker is neither fast, easy, or inexpensive) and unless they're scouting for someone with highly specialised skills, it's highly _un_likely that they would go to the time and expense of short listing/hiring someone on spec when there are other staffing solutions available to them in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sk2014 said:


> Just go to Canada with couple of months of savings. Apply for jobs once you go there, meanwhile do some part time or casual jobs to earn money till you get the job you are looking for.


You can't just go to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> not lying but type of workaround how to find a job while in India ? I am just asking if anybody has tried this ?



Yes, it _*is*_ lying.

What is it with Indians proposing to lie or commit fraud to enter Canada on this forum over the last couple of days?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sk2014 said:


> Just go to Canada with couple of months of savings. Apply for jobs once you go there, meanwhile do some part time or casual jobs to earn money till you get the job you are looking for.



One cannot just show up here and work, one must have the right to work here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sk2014 said:


> Just go to Canada with couple of months of savings. Apply for jobs once you go there, meanwhile do some part time or casual jobs to earn money till you get the job you are looking for.


You obviously know absolutely zilch about immigrating to Canada. You need to cease writing such rubbish.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

colchar said:


> Yes, it _*is*_ lying.
> 
> What is it with Indians proposing to lie or commit fraud to enter Canada on this forum over the last couple of days?


Dear colchar

As a proud Indian, I am not suggesting to commit any fraud. My question was once you get PR, is it possible to get a job offer while you are in home country..Please read my first post where I clearly mention this ("suppose you got PR")

I hope everything is clear now

Cheers
Sumit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you attain PR status you may live and work wherever you like in Canada. It is one step below citizenship.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If you attain PR status you may live and work wherever you like in Canada. It is one step below citizenship.


 correct, but isnt it too risky to go there without having a job in hand ? I was asking about same thing from fellow friends..whether after having PR..they were able to find job from home country itself ?

Regards
Sumit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is very difficult (read almost impossible) to get a job in Canada from offshore unless you have very special skills


----------

